# Oshawa Camaro Plant Worker Fired For Camaro Photo Leak



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Story from Popular Hotrodding by Johnny Hunkins



> *Oshawa Camaro Plant Worker Fired For Camaro Photo Leak*
> Popular Hotrodding by Johnny Hunkins​
> When I heard the story, which was later confirmed by news reports, that a 28-year veteran was fired for accidentally leaking pictures of the 2010 Camaro, I was flabbergasted. Yeah, I know it’s GM’s official policy not to comment on future products, and all GM employees agree up front when they’re hired to follow their non-disclosure policy, but I think the punishment is way out of line for the crime. Here’s what happened as I understand it.
> 
> ...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I know when I worked for Dana, cameras were forbidden. No if ands or buts. There is more to just taking a pic of a vehicle on an assembly line. Pictures of blue prints, pictures of the assembly process depicting how to do things getting out to rivals etc. sensitive documents finding their way out of the plant, the list goes on. 

GM got rid of more than an employee it got rid of benefits, paid vacations, sick time paid holidays, bonuses. The termination goes deeper than just a picture. They are in the process of downsizing, offering early retirements and with it goes the 25-30 an hour wage replaced with a new worker making 14 an hour. 

The guy should have known better. His 28 years there should have told him that. It's apparent the UAW couldn't negotiate a better outcome for the guy. Cameras in the workplace are viewed as a threat by the company.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Although many might think it's just a harmless cellphone picture of the building process... but this is a GIANT deal for GM. True, GM did gladly release many photo's of the Camaro, but think of it this way, what if GM had never released those photo's.... This employee most likely would have still taken pictures to show his kids, and obviously his kids would still show theyre friends ect... They should have given him something to resort to, I mean the guy has been a loyal employee for 28 years, the company needs to keep in mind that he has a family. Nonetheless he broke company policy, there is a reason why the policy is there.


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

Wow that seems like an extreme measure, imo. The kids should be punished by law some how.


----------



## Sloop_John_B (Mar 22, 2008)

Unpainted, Unfinished, and Not ready to do anything at all.

No surprise it looks better than my new yaris


----------



## SilverBackGorilla (Feb 29, 2008)

Thats the way the cookie crumbles man. I worked at The GM proving grounds in Milford, MI. and they have their own police force there. I saw so many prototypes I wanted pics of but DID NOT bring my camera in there to get them. He is lucky that all he got was fired, I knew people who got sued over stupid stuff like that.


----------



## Tuske427 (Jun 13, 2008)

It is unfortunate, but I don't think there is anything unreasonable about his termination for this. The car is property of GM, its design is considered "intellectual property" of the company and this guy disclosed it without permission. Regardless of if his kids or neighbors did it. he took the photo, he was responsible. As mentioned, there was a policy and he broke it. It is there for a reason. Many reasons in fact. It may seem harsh to those who don't fully understand all that's involved, but if they didn't do anything to enforce it, what's to stop the next person. Or the person after that...

Who knows what else he took, how long he's been doing it, etc. Who's to say the equipment or assembly process isn't confidential. Manufacturing processes can be considered trade secret. Designs are considered trade secret. This is why they go through the trouble and expense of hiring lawyers to write patents and file them for both domestic and international protection. Why do you think companies sue other companies for patent infringement, etc. It really is a big deal if you understood all the aspects involved.

I work in the toy industry, and we too have similiar types of policies and consequences for theft of intellectual property, (as well as physical property, etc).


----------

